# Introducing Mr. Pumpkin Bunny and the love of his life Peanut!



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello all!

I joined the other day and I am looking forward to participating on this site. I was asked to add a blog about my bunny family....so here goes I am new to this so bear with me.

My first dear bunny was




Buggs! He made me fall in love with all things bunny!

Despite what they say about raising a wild rabbit I was very successful. Buggs was orphaned within 24-48 hours of being born.The zoo recommened using an eye dropper withpuppy's formulato feed. To keep him warm I put him in a small cardboard box with towels and kept himon my water bed at night with me.I fed him every couple of hours.He was litter litter trained just like a domestic rabbit andhe hopped all over us just like any other rabbit. He was definately territorial of his penbut we got around it while cleanning his cage by barricading ourselves with paper grocery bags. He was afraid of them and would stay away until we were finished. He lived to be 10 years old. 

My next bundle of bunny joy was more of a tubby little couch bunny. She was content to sit & sit & sit.... you get the point. Her name was Loopy. She was a store bought bunny. She was supposed to be a Netherland Dwarf RIGHT! She weighed in at 12 lbs at one time. Her favorite activity was nibbling on the edge of my nursing books while I was studying. 

Now I have two bunnies. Mr. Pumpkin Bunny and Peanut. 

DHswore he would never be a bunny man... But he isputty in Mr. PB's paws. Here is his baby pic...





DH did not think Pumpkinwas a manly enough name for a male rabbit so herenamed himMr Pumpkin Bunny.He is a Lionhead from a breeder. He is a SM so it is not a very full mane, but he is just so lovely. His parents were a Mini Rex and a Lionhead so he feels just like velvet.

Here are a few pics of him...

















He was kig of the castle. Spoiled by DH & me. He gets the run of the house while we are home. He has a large Pen when we are at work. His two favorite games are chase...he loves to chase us and binkie down the hall after us. So we pretend to be "Big Bunnies" and do our best impression of binkies for him! His second favorite is running up and down the stairsthen down our hallway. 

Because of how much he loved and cared for his stuffed bunny friend we had to get him a living breathing bunny love.

Peanut came into our lives this February. She had been abandonded in a barn. So she is hand shy and pretty independant of humans. She is 100% large and in charge though as far as the pecking order in this house. Like I said in the intro message board. Peanut tellsMrPB when to Binky and how high. :bunnydance:Mr. P Bis happy to oblige!Things were not too blissful at first. The first month I was terrified that we made a horrible mistake. The bunnies fought any time they were left to explore near eachother. Luckily I had great support from the Columbus House Rabbit Society and my Vet who was also bonding two bunnies at the time. They now have some major grooming sessions allday long!!!

Here is Peanut: She weighs 3.2 lbs.





















Well that took awhile so it's bed time now!



I have to tell you all that Ihave been lurking on many of the other blogs and I just want to take home each of your Buns! Each of you have such special bunnies!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 22, 2006)

:inlove:

Yay! I've been waiting for this blog!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 22, 2006)

Gorgeous bunnies! So glad to have you on the site. Look forward to hearing more antics of Mr. PB and Peanut!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 22, 2006)

Awww, what precious sweeties :kiss:

That last photo looks like a family portrait


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 22, 2006)

When I first saw the picture of Peanut eating the lettuce I thought "This bunny looks like my Holly!! "


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 22, 2006)

They could be sisters! How big is Holly? She looks way more social than Peanut though. Some days I wish she was a cuddle bunny, but Mr. Pumpkin Bunny loves her so much that you can't deny that. 



Thanks you all are so friendly...I guess you figue people who love bunnies have to be nice people!


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 22, 2006)

What beautiful rabbits:inlove:


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 23, 2006)

See...they could be sisters.She's about 5 lbs.And from what we've figured she is almost one year old. She's pretty social with us as we are a one bunny home...as of right now.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 23, 2006)

aww..what cute bunnies!!:inlove:cant wait to see more pics and hear more stories!!


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks to all. I will be adding pictures tomorrow AM. Photobucket is having maintenance so I can't get my pics to add them here.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 24, 2006)

Your bunnies are so adorable,Peanut is just a sweet looking bunny and i love her colouring, and i just love Mr Pumpkin Bunny,what a gorgeous little man,hehe i absolutely love his name as well



we dont have lionhead bunnies over here,so i always love looking at everyone's lionhead's,they are just so adorable



cheryl


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 24, 2006)

*Mrpumpkinbunny wrote: *


> Photobucket is having maintenance so I can't get my pics to add them here.


 I use* http://www.holdthatpic.com/*

Rainbows!


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks, Rainbows. Thanks Cheryl...Oh I hope one day you get Lion Heads in your Country. They are so wonderful!


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 24, 2006)

Mr. Pumpkin Bunny flopped in his first cage: 






Mr. P.B.:


> Yippee, Yippee, Yippee!









Mr P.B. says:


> Only the coolest spot to hang in the familyroom...








Peanut: 



> Mine all Mine WHAHAHAHA...


 






Peanut possessed!






God Heavens WHAT was in those pellets?! Pace yourself peanut!





Mr. Pumpkin Bunny:


> Peanut this is a little crowded!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 24, 2006)

Aww i just love Mr Pumpkin Bunny,he is just so lovely

how can someone resist a cute little fella like this








your bunnies are really just the sweetest



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi there! 

Im new here and I was just reading your blog. Your Peanut and Mr. Pumkin are so cute! What an adorable couple!


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you! I am new here too. So Welcome to you!


----------



## cookie2006 (Jun 30, 2006)

I've said it once, but I'll say it again, your bunnys are beautiful.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 30, 2006)

So beautiful!! You take fantastic pictures. I loved the "pace yourself Peanut" picture. 


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jul 3, 2006)

*Elizabeth wrote: *


> So beautiful!! You take fantastic pictures. I loved the "pace yourself Peanut" picture.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Thanks, I only wish I had gotten her a minute sooner. She was having a dream, laying on her back, paws up...pawing at the air!


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

*Mrpumpkinbunny wrote: *

God Heavens WHAT was in those pellets?! Pace yourself peanut!







wahaha..that ones my favourite ^^

such a cute couple those 2


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks, I do love this one too.


----------

